# Impedence Question



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, I have a Yamaha RX-V595 and for kicks I want to hook up a couple pairs of speakers to it that are below 4 ohms. This receiver says 4 ohms and up. Will that hurt anything or am I ok to stick them on there. I'm not trying to go to 1 ohm, just down to either 2 or 3. Thanks.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

mostly likely yes...why would you "want" to do that anyways? Just get speakers with the right impedance or an stand alone amplifier capable of those loads


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Just because it's what I have lying around that's all. Was going to have some fun. That is why I wanted to ask first. Oh well, thanks lol.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I understand, if you play at really low volumes it might be ok but its just a risk. What speakers do you have that are less than 4ohm? I only ask because its not all that common, especially in the home audio world


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, they aren't from the home audio world. They are Soundstream SST6.9s and impendence @ 3 ohms. Just wanted to hear them without making too much of a deal hooking them up in a car. If that worked I would have tried out a couple others I had lying around.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

like i said, low volumes should be ok especially if you are just testing them but its just taking a risk


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, ok. Well thanks for bursting my bubble (j/k). Hehe. Glad I asked first before I had to scream FIRE EXTINGUISHER!!!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I mean its just my opinion, i doubt it will catch on fire though


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you know of any receivers or amps that will go down to 2 ohms in either stereo or more? That go for under $200 and up to 100wish?


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Quisler said:


> Do you know of any receivers or amps that will go down to 2 ohms in either stereo or more? That go for under $200 and up to 100wish?


You're going to need a pro amp for that. Should be able to find a low end one, or one on craigslist for under $200.

But if you just want to hear the speakers, hook them up in series on one channel, you'll be fine. Obviously won't have stereo, but I don't know what you're going for here.


----------



## m115919h (Jun 12, 2008)

If the amp is rated for 4ohms, 3ohms isn't going to harm it really. Just don't crank the volume.


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

I did hook them up in series, sounded really bad even for free air. Hooked them up in stereo and they sounded better. Didn't seem to do anything so all good. Thanks for the help. Appreciated.


----------

